# Help! Toddler grabbed my flat iron and badly burned her fingers!



## Amila

This actually happened yesterday. My flat iron was on- all the way up to 356 degrees







: My 15 month old grabbed it and held it for a few seconds before dropping it and screaming in pain. We immediately put her hand under cold water and called the doctor. There is a burn on the inside of her middle finger that is about an inch long, and this thick: *OO* It is completely white. She has two smaller minor burns on her ring finger and pointer. we covered them with guaze and neosporin. At first I thought they were 2nd degree, but upon further research it sounds like a 3rd degree burn, and I am kind of freaking. She seems ok, has been fine since about an hour after it happened. Should I just keep an eye on it or take her in to the ER?

Thanks.


----------



## elmh23

I'd take her to the ER.


----------



## Viola

Eek, that's really tough! Poor baby.







My daughter burned her hand on a hot grill when she was about 2. The skin was white in the beginning, which is how I realized where she had burned herself and at that point I put cold water on it. Then became hugely blistered and kind of yellowish from the fluid behind it. I took her to the doctor and he said he could still see the markings of the skin, the lines on her palm, etc. so there wasn't anything to be done other than to keep it clean and covered. She hated the blisters, though, and kept biting at them. Her hand healed up with no scars or anything. I hope this is only a second degree burn, but if you think it is a third degree, maybe you take her to her doctor and see if there is anything more that can be done. It sounds like you caught it right away, so hopefully it will be fine.


----------



## kamilla626

ER! Burns are tricky - damage is sometimes much more extensive than it appears on the surface.


----------



## sandygirl

Aloe & vanilla.

I back into a hot toaster when I was 10 - the vanilla helps prevent blistering, and the aloe heals. I have no marks/scars from it.


----------



## mom2myprincess

I would take her to the ER.


----------



## Ackray

ER. I hope she's OK!


----------



## meaghann

What did the doctor say? Unless s/he totally ruled out the necessity for any medical care, I would take her to see someone.


----------



## mclisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
I'd take her to the ER.

Not the ER!!!

She should be seen by her regular doctor in the clinic either today or tomorrow.


----------



## GooeyRN

Take her to her ped.


----------



## nabigus

I agree, take her in, but NOT to the ER, to your ped or family doc. ERs can have terribly long waits, and it can be a real ordeal.


----------



## bellabear

How is she doing?


----------



## Heirloom

Tea Tree oil will help with the healing. Meleluca has an ointment that really helps.

I hope she is OK.


----------



## Amila

Thanks everyone- she just ripped off her bandages,







: so I was able to take a look. It is a giant white raised blister







Looks so painful. I called our doctor, and he said to take her in tomorrow morning. I feel way better about that than taking her to the ER. I don't need a vax lecture. Thanks for all the quick responses, I really appreciate it. I did give her some baby advil (for the first time ever) yesterday for the pain, but she seems to be doing ok today so I think I will hold off unless it seems to bother her.

Amy


----------



## mom2annika

You might try some of those burn bandages. It's a gel. Basically "moist wound care" (the same as for cracked nips in a BFing mom). Johnson's makes 'em.

GL!


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
You might try some of those burn bandages. It's a gel. Basically "moist wound care" (the same as for cracked nips in a BFing mom). Johnson's makes 'em.

GL!









: They are very soothing. They are called second skin. They can be hard to find though so call around.


----------



## rachellanigh

Lavender Oil is excellent at healing burns. Its repairs the skin and offers immediate relief from the pain of the burn. You need to find a high quality oil that is cold pressed without any "fillers" or and avoid it being cut with alcohol.

Young Living Essential Oils is the best.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

How long did you leave it in cold water? The main problem with burns is that they burn for a LONG time AFTER the fact. If it feels warm at ALL, then it is still burning deeper within the skin. I know this happened yesterday, but you should check for any warmth.

I just took a First Aid course a couple months ago and we learned that you are actually supposed to place the burned body part in a bowl/tub of COOL (not cold) water rather than just running water on it. And it shouldn't be ice cold so that they can't keep the body part in the water. So, cool, but not cold. And you keep it in until there is no more warmth to the skin. In the case of serious burns, this could be 20-30 mins. or more. If you apply any ointment before the burn has cooled completely, it can make the burn worse.

I am glad you have an appointment booked with your doctor! I hope you little one gets better soon!


----------



## Enudely

YES! Lavender oil is like magic on burns!
I don't know what I'm missing here, but it really doesn't seem necessary to me to take her to the doctor. Put lavender oil on it every few hours and it'll heal nicely. Aloe is soothing too.

My dd had a bad burn from touching a light bulb and cried for a long time. I gave her painkillers and put a ton of lavender oil on it. No scar and it was blistering like crazy-big white blisters


----------



## Tofu the Geek

I forgot, the best thing I have EVER used on burns is Cactus Juice Gel. It is AMAZING. And sadly, we cannot get it in Canada anymore.







There are several places in the U.S. that carry it though. It is WAY better than aloe. Way more soothing and it helps to stop the burning sensation and prevent the burn from getting worse.

I have not tried lavender oil though, so can't tell you if it works better/worse than it.


----------



## *Jade*

I can't comment on treatment, but if it helps, my sister burnt her hand when she was a toddler (good old exposed coil heaters!) and has no scars on her hands now. We have a whole bunch of very cute photos of her with a boxing-glove type bandage thought!

I hope your DD feels better soon!


----------



## jauncourt

This is another "it shouldf heal beutifully" note









I picked up a spatula while cooking, when I was 14, and did not notice it was ON FIRE. Until my hand hurt. I had a third-degree burn, with plastic melted in, on the palm of my right hand. Into cold water it went, and the plastic hardened up and I had to wait until my body rejected it during the healing process.

All I have to show for my adventure is a paler spot about 2" across that is ever so slightly less sensitive than the rest of my hand.

YOuth is wonderful - the younger you are, the less you are likely to scar permanently from burns.

I hope your DD is even luckier than I was.









Maura


----------



## Pepperdove

Just to commiserate, DS touched the stove with all 4 fingers last week.







He was a wreck for a day, then he was fine. Can't hurt to visit the doc, though. Don't want to mess around with burns and hands.


----------



## bobica

poor baby!


----------



## AngelaB

both of my older sons have touched the wood burning stove. They had blisters and layed on the couch with their hand in cold water and felt much better the next day. I didnt take them in but would have if they started acting like they were ill or infection kind of pus showed up. They never touched the stove again. Wish they would have listened to me









I hope she feels better.
Angela


----------



## bellabear

Hope she's better now


----------



## jocmtl

Amy, I just wanted to say my ds burned his hand on my flat iron once, too. It wasn't a bad burn, but boy, did I feel like crap! I hope your daughter's burn heals quickly!!


----------



## Amila

Update! I took her to our family doctor and he said it looks worse than it is- 2nd degree. Gave me a prescription for an antibiotic cream, and that was it. Aside from her ripping off her bandages every hour, she is fine. I just hope it doesn't get infected, and the blisters have already popped. Thanks ladies


----------



## bellabear




----------

